# Crysis 2 Sei die Waffe Trailer



## kleinerSchuh (18. Dezember 2010)

Dabei geht es speziel um die Fähigkeiten des Nanosuits.

News: Crysis 2 Be The Weapon Trailer - GamersHell.com

Aber seht selbst.
Dafür lege ich meine angriffs schreib Fähigkeit auf Eis durch freiwillige Forums Pause & wünsche an der Stelle allen frohe Weinachten & einen guten Rutsch.


----------



## Chrismettal (18. Dezember 2010)

Nich schlecht der Trailer


----------



## stolle80 (18. Dezember 2010)

Gail besten dank homie...hier auf Youtube HD: 

YouTube - Crysis 2 - Be the Weapon - Trailer @ HD (!)


ist aber alles noch X360 glaube ich


----------



## Aholic (18. Dezember 2010)

Wenn das Game mal nicht episch wird, ich freu mich so drauf


----------



## push@max (18. Dezember 2010)

Echt cool was da zu sehen ist...Action passt wohl.


----------



## Freestyler808 (18. Dezember 2010)

alles Xbox aber sau geil


----------



## KILLTHIS (18. Dezember 2010)

Sieht nett aus. Mal sehen, was man später vom Spiel erwarten kann - hoffentlich mehr als vom ersten Teil.


----------



## The_Schroeder (18. Dezember 2010)

Wenn das auf Xbox sein soll was komtm dann erst auf PC 
schaut echt hammer aus mal sehen wie gut das Spiel dann wirklich wird


----------



## fuddles (18. Dezember 2010)

Hat was von Mirrors Edge. Nur mit mehr rumgeballere.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Dezember 2010)

The_Schroeder schrieb:


> Wenn das auf Xbox sein soll was komtm dann erst auf PC


 
Genau das gleiche, ist ja eine Konsolenportierung.


----------



## FabulousBK81 (18. Dezember 2010)

nicht schlecht der trailer,meine cpu zittert schon


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (18. Dezember 2010)

KILLTHIS schrieb:


> Sieht nett aus. Mal sehen, was man später vom Spiel erwarten kann - hoffentlich mehr als vom ersten Teil.



/sig !!

Ich hoffe das selbe...die story war schon nicht schlecht wie es aber um gesetzte wurde war ein bisschen naja. Hoffen wir es nicht nicht eine Techdemo sonder eine echt gute spiel !


----------



## Freestyler808 (18. Dezember 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Genau das gleiche, ist ja eine Konsolenportierung.



du hast auch null Ahnung von Crysis oder?


----------



## Legacyy (18. Dezember 2010)

FabulousBK81 schrieb:


> nicht schlecht der trailer,meine cpu zittert schon


Meine geht schon in die Knie^^ aber Februar kommt da das neue sys 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Genau das gleiche, ist ja eine Konsolenportierung.


Muss ich fast zustimmen nur die Grafik is natürlich besser aufm PC, aber die Konsolen hindern ja bekanntlich die Entwicklung der PC-Spiele.
Hoffen wir mal auf zusätzliche Inhalte aufm PC^^


----------



## FabulousBK81 (18. Dezember 2010)

@Legacyy___warte auch nur noch auf SB bis wieder geschraubt werden darf 
also ich glaub schon das sich Crytek um ne gute umsetzung für uns pc zocker bemüht,so war zumindest ein kommentar von denen...


----------



## FreshStyleZ (18. Dezember 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Genau das gleiche, ist ja eine Konsolenportierung.


ja, ne dx 11 konsolenportierung, ok alles klar


----------



## Raigen (19. Dezember 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Genau das gleiche, ist ja eine Konsolenportierung.



Nur das die Engine ermöglicht auf allen drei Systemen gleichzeitig zu programmieren bzw. zu entwickeln. Also nichts von Konsolenport, aber du kannst es gerne nochmal probieren!


----------



## hirmak (19. Dezember 2010)

Wow,sieht geil aus.


----------



## Bu11et (19. Dezember 2010)

Den Trailer gibts schon seid Tagen auf Gametrailers . Tja Jungs müsst schon schneller sein . Aber der macht schon Lust auf mehr. Ist echt beeindruckend.


----------



## Stricherstrich (19. Dezember 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Genau das gleiche, ist ja eine Konsolenportierung.



Wenn es so wäre neh...dann wär hier achterbahn.Dann fahr ich Persöhnlich nach Frankfurt!

Btw: Ich hab angst das mein Sys das nichtmal auf Mittel gebacken bekommt! 

Nochmal zum Trailer...an einigen stellen ist halt nicht zu übersehen das es von der 360 ist aber an anderen hätt ich auch gedacht das es Pc auf mittel oderso sein könnte...


----------



## Flitzpiepe (19. Dezember 2010)

Was hier für ein Aufriss wegen einer spaßig gemeinten Behauptung gemacht wird ist jenseits von gut und böse. Ich hoffe, daß dieses Crysis auch inhaltlich was Tolles bietet und bei mir nicht nur als Benchmark verkommt. Mehr als eine Tech Demo war Crysis bei mir leider nicht. Aber verlockend ist es schon, dann hab ich einen Grund zum Aufrüsten


----------



## Fatal!ty Str!ke (19. Dezember 2010)

Wow genialer Trailer.

Ich bin mir sicher, dieses Spiel wird in allen Bereichen Maßstäbe setzen.

Grafik, Artdesign, Gameplay, Animationen und Dynamik der Spielwelt, Atmosphäre und wenn wir ganz viel glück haben auch bei der Story. Denn wenn die Story aus dem ersten Teil sinnvoll weitergeführt wird, könnte das wirklich "Epic" werden.


Ok, man hat schon vorher Spiele mit guter Grafik gesehen, guter Story, gutem Gameplay. Aber Crysis 2 könnte des erste Spiel sein, das in allen bereichen extrem gut wird. Sowas hat mir bisher immer gefehlt, man sieht in einem Spiel was gutes, und im anderen Spiel wieder was gutes und frag sich, warum diese neuen Möglichkeiten nicht zusammengebracht und in einem Spiel gut umgesetzt werden.


----------



## Seabound (19. Dezember 2010)

Naja, ganz nett. Haut mich jetzt aber nicht aus dem Sulky.


----------



## stolle80 (19. Dezember 2010)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Naja, ganz nett. Haut mich jetzt aber nicht aus dem Sulky.


 
Ah nein? was haut dich denn sonst aus den Socken?
Die Physik ist schon der Hammer, (die Zerstörung des Alientransporters)
Die Effekte : Die Lichter der Augen vom Alien schweifen hinterher wenn dieser den Kopf zu seite dreht usw.
Ich glaube das Spiel wird wieder einen Award gewinnen.


----------



## Val_94 (19. Dezember 2010)

Sieht ja im Trailer schon mal super aus  
Den ersten Teil fand ich auch schon super


----------



## hallabaluza (19. Dezember 2010)

Freestyler808 schrieb:


> du hast auch null Ahnung von Crysis oder?


 
Danke ich hatte mir schon überlegt, wie ich es am besten ausdrücke


----------



## der Türke (19. Dezember 2010)

Ich durfte in der Games Com 2010 schon Zocken.......!!!

Das einzige Manko die Tasten neu Belege......


----------



## Sularko (19. Dezember 2010)

Sieht echt klasse aus. Ich freu mich riesig auf das Game.


----------



## Jack ONeill (19. Dezember 2010)

Sieht schon klasse aus, hoffe nur die Story kommt da nicht zu kurz.

Mal sehen wie sich da mein System schlägt


----------



## Progs-ID (19. Dezember 2010)

Finde den Trailer nicht schlecht. Sehen wir mal, was draus wird.


----------



## PixelSign (19. Dezember 2010)

genialer trailer, danke für den link. ich hoffe das gameplay ist dann auch wirklich so gut und flüssig wie es im trailer rüber kommt!


----------



## mixxed_up (19. Dezember 2010)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> /sig !!
> 
> Ich hoffe das selbe...die story war schon nicht schlecht wie es aber um gesetzte wurde war ein bisschen naja. Hoffen wir es nicht nicht eine Techdemo sonder eine echt gute spiel !




Jetzt mal ganz ehrlich, kannst du eigentlich auch Deutsch schreiben? Französisch kann ich nicht. 

@ Topic

Der Trailer ist echt genial, ich freue mich wie Sau auf Crysis 2.


----------



## mmayr (20. Dezember 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ganz ehrlich, kannst du eigentlich auch Deutsch schreiben? Französisch kann ich nicht.
> 
> @ Topic
> 
> Der Trailer ist echt genial, ich freue mich wie Sau auf Crysis 2.


 
Du verstehst nicht: Jeder, der zu faul ist, seinen Text noch einmal durchzulesen, leidet unter Lese-Rechtschreibschwäche!

Iich glahube daahs kannh ichhch ahuch!

B2T:
Ich freu mich auf das Spiel! Hoffe, meine Kiste packt das!


----------



## alm0st (20. Dezember 2010)

Bin echt positiv überrascht. Der Trailer macht in der Tat Lust auf mehr, man darf wohl gespannt bleiben


----------



## Rizzard (20. Dezember 2010)

Kann fast nicht glauben das es sich um XBox-Grafik handeln soll.


----------



## Shooter (20. Dezember 2010)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Kann fast nicht glauben das es sich um XBox-Grafik handeln soll.



AHA! 

Xbox kann wohl doch noch mehr......


----------



## Rizzard (20. Dezember 2010)

Dann nennen wir es eben Konsolengrafik bevor du vom Stuhl kippst.


----------



## Speedwood (20. Dezember 2010)

Soll ich euch mal was sagen..... Das waren wieder die Besten szene aus dem Spiel ich wette das das Spiel wieder in 5-6 std durch gekloppt ist und mehr als 50 € kosten wird. 

da kann die Grafik , Das gameplay und die Verpackung , noch so geil aussehen, aber sorry is wieder eine 100 % Konsolen umsetzung. 

Muss ich echt nicht haben obwohl ich bis jetzt alle Crytec Spiele besitze werde ich diese Spiel wohl nicht spielen


----------



## Speedwood (20. Dezember 2010)

Shooter schrieb:


> AHA!
> 
> Xbox kann wohl doch noch mehr......





Bullshit das ist ne 720P auflösung ! das ist die selbe wie bei der Wii!
Die Tv Geräte Skalieren das Bild nur hoch und trotz dem sieht es zum aus


----------



## Sash (20. Dezember 2010)

egal wie der trailer aussah. jeder hier WEISS das man crysis 2 nicht ohne eine gtx680 einigermassen flüßig zu laufen bekommen wird, bei alles high. das sollte wirklich jeden klar sein.


----------



## mixxed_up (20. Dezember 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> egal wie der trailer aussah. jeder hier WEISS das man crysis 2 nicht ohne eine gtx680 einigermassen flüßig zu laufen bekommen wird, bei alles high. das sollte wirklich jeden klar sein.




Nö, hier ist nur eines klar, nämlich dass du nicht nicht aufgepasst hast. Es wurde schon mehrfach bestätigt, dass das Spiel bedeutend besser läuft als das Original-Crysis. Nichts GTX 680, meine GTX 470 wird schon reichen.

Jetzt küsst du mir bestimmt die Füße, bin wieder auf nV umgestiegen.


----------



## kleinerSchuh (20. Dezember 2010)

[Bzzzzt]

-Cryostatischer Zustand aufgehoben-

@ Jefim
wenn Du Informationen hast die es hier nicht gibt, so teile sie doch in Zukunft

[Bzzzzt]


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (20. Dezember 2010)

Irgendwie überzeugt mich die Grafik ja mal 0,000 klar ist sie nicht schlecht aber auch nicht viel besser als beim 1 Teil...was ich schade finde...warum kaufe ich mir dann sonen fetten Gamingrechner wenns dann eher einen Schritt zurück geht???


----------



## mixxed_up (20. Dezember 2010)

$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Irgendwie überzeugt mich die Grafik ja mal 0,000 klar ist sie nicht schlecht aber auch nicht viel besser als beim 1 Teil...was ich schade finde...warum kaufe ich mir dann sonen fetten Gamingrechner wenns dann eher einen Schritt zurück geht???




Ist doch nur XBox.^^

Ein Rückschritt wird es definitiv nicht werden.


----------



## Shooter (20. Dezember 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> egal wie der trailer aussah. jeder hier WEISS das man crysis 2 nicht ohne eine gtx680 einigermassen flüßig zu laufen bekommen wird, bei alles high. das sollte wirklich jeden klar sein.



Und wieso müssen wir PC´ler wieder ne neue Grafikkarte kaufen, wenn die Xbox´ler es mit 5 Jahre alte Hardware auch in Full HD zum laufen bringen?


----------



## Two-Face (20. Dezember 2010)

Shooter schrieb:


> Und wieso müssen wir PC´ler wieder ne neue Grafikkarte kaufen, wenn die Xbox´ler es mit 5 Jahre alte Hardware auch in Full HD zum laufen bringen?


Wo bringt eine XBox denn irgendwas in FullHD zum Laufen?

@Sash: Laberst mal wieder Müll, weißt du das?


----------



## Shooter (20. Dezember 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Wo bringt eine XBox denn irgendwas in FullHD zum Laufen?



Schonmal mit so ner Kiste gezockt? 

Dat Teil braucht nen HDMI Kabel und fährt auf 1080i hoch....


----------



## Two-Face (20. Dezember 2010)

Öhm, die Bilder werden aber in <720p berechnet und nur auf 1080p hochskaliert.


----------



## Shooter (20. Dezember 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Öhm, die Bilder werden aber in <720p berechnet und nur auf 1080p hochskaliert.



Aber nen wirklich grooßen Unterschied sehe ich da nicht..... ob hochskaliert oder echt


----------



## Two-Face (20. Dezember 2010)

Oft sieht man das an diesen verwaschenen, teils matschigen Texturen, die beim PC meist nicht vorhanden sind.

Aber egal, auf jedenfall ist die XBox (und natürlich auch die PS3) zu schwachbrüstig, irgend' ein Game auch wirklich auf FullHD auszugeben.


----------



## Speedwood (20. Dezember 2010)

Sicher macht das einen unterschied die Bild quali bleit so ********
Ich frage mich auch warum ich mir immer neue hardware kaufe wo bei nur schrott games auf dem markt kommen..... Rückschritt ist echt super scheiss Konsolen....  

Jetzt werden Spiele für 6 Jahre alte hardware Produziert.....
Früher games es wenigstens Sytem only games aber die zeiten sind wohl leider vorbei


----------



## Shooter (20. Dezember 2010)

Ja also wirklich sinn macht es nicht Aufzurüsten..... 
Höchstens für Crysis 2 und Battlefield 3. Der rest ist aber eher alles nur Konsolenport. ich sag nur CoD


----------



## Speedwood (20. Dezember 2010)

Also ich glaube das die Hardware die wir jetzt in den kisten haben Gf 450 - 480 Gf 550- 580 (AMD natürlich auch )

wird mindestens 2 - 3 jahre reichen


----------



## stolle80 (21. Dezember 2010)

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher für Ultra High Full Hd wirds mit einer GTX580 schon eng werden, auf dem PC, Xbox ist **** = spiele ich nicht


----------



## weizenleiche (21. Dezember 2010)

Jap, das wird der zweite Teil von "OMG ich brauch neue Hardware mein Rechner suckt!!1111elfelf"



Speedwood schrieb:


> Also ich glaube das die Hardware die wir jetzt in den kisten haben Gf 450 - 480 Gf 550- 580 (AMD natürlich auch )
> 
> wird mindestens 2 - 3 jahre reichen


 
Ziemlich unwahrscheinlich wenn es mit dem Grafikkarten "Kampf" so weiter geht wie in den letzten Monaten.


----------



## Schulkind (21. Dezember 2010)

Hoffe mal dass die exorbitanten Hardwareanforderungen von Crysis 1 der Vergangenheit angehören.
Anscheinend soll Crysis 2 ja weniger Ressourcen benötigen als Crysis 1


----------



## Peacekeeper90 (21. Dezember 2010)

Schulkind schrieb:


> Hoffe mal dass die exorbitanten Hardwareanforderungen von Crysis 1 der Vergangenheit angehören.
> Anscheinend soll Crysis 2 ja weniger Ressourcen benötigen als Crysis 1



ist das dein Ernst? Ich hoffe sogar das Crysis den Pc mal endlich wieder auslastet! Der ganze Konsolenmist hat die grafische Entwicklung in den letzten 4 Jahren völlig gestoppt! Aufrüsten war bisher völlig sinnfrei. Ich denke, dass das neue Crysis immernoch sehr gut auf meinem PC von Weihnachten 2007 laufen wird! Es läuft schließlich auch () auf Konsolen! Der Q6600 mit einer 8800 Ultra wird sicher mind. hohe Einstellungen schaffen...

Crysis 2 - News - Geringere Hardwareanforderungen als Teil 1? - iamgamer.de


----------



## Sash (21. Dezember 2010)

um wieviel sollen wir wetten das es voll aufgedreht nicht anständig auf einer gtx580 laufen wird? auch wenn die das weiter optimieren...


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (21. Dezember 2010)

AirKnight schrieb:


> Jap, das wird der zweite Teil von "OMG ich brauch neue Hardware mein Rechner suckt!!1111elfelf"
> 
> 
> 
> Ziemlich unwahrscheinlich wenn es mit dem Grafikkarten "Kampf" so weiter geht wie in den letzten Monaten.



Was hat denn der Preiskampf mit den Leistungsstärke zu tun...nur weil Grafikkarten günstiger werden, werden sie doch nicht schlechter.... Er hat schon nicht unrecht...selbst mit ner 8800 Ultra kann man heute noch mehr als gut Spielen...wenn man es nicht übertreibt...also.


----------



## ReaCT (21. Dezember 2010)

$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Was hat denn der Preiskampf mit den Leistungsstärke zu tun...nur weil Grafikkarten günstiger werden, werden sie doch nicht schlechter.... Er hat schon nicht unrecht...selbst mit ner 8800 Ultra kann man heute noch mehr als gut Spielen...wenn man es nicht übertreibt...also.



Naja wenn man mit der Auflösung spielt, die er benutzte, als der Rechner neu war, wird jeder Konsolenport mehr oder weniger gleich laufen. Ausgenommen GTA 4 oder so ein zeugs


----------



## Shooter (22. Dezember 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> um wieviel sollen wir wetten das es voll aufgedreht nicht anständig auf einer gtx580 laufen wird? auch wenn die das weiter optimieren...



Manche Entwickler haben doch echt nen Rad ab ....

Ich kaufe mir jetzt die GTX 580 für 500€ und du willst mir sagen dass ich Crysis 2 nicht in Full HD alles auf Max zocken kann? 

Da frag ich mich ernsthaft wieso ich mir eine Grafikkarte für 500€ kaufe, 

Das ist für mich mehr als Hart!!


----------



## mixxed_up (22. Dezember 2010)

Shooter schrieb:


> Manche Entwickler haben doch echt nen Rad ab ....
> 
> Ich kaufe mir jetzt die GTX 580 für 500€ und du willst mir sagen dass ich Crysis 2 nicht in Full HD alles auf Max zocken kann?
> 
> ...




Aha, und weil Sash das jetzt sagt ist das richtig? Wusste gar nicht dass er zu Crytek gehört ...

Mal im Ernst, er sagt das einfach nur, ohne es zu wissen. Einfach abwarten. Eine GTX580 wird mehr als genug für Crysis 2 sein, würde ich sagen.

Kein Grund Crytek jetzt zu verteufeln.


----------



## stolle80 (22. Dezember 2010)

Shooter schrieb:


> Manche Entwickler haben doch echt nen Rad ab ....
> 
> Ich kaufe mir jetzt die GTX 580 für 500€ und du willst mir sagen dass ich Crysis 2 nicht in Full HD alles auf Max zocken kann?
> 
> ...


 
Hi, deine 500€ Karte kostet nächstes Jahr vielleicht noch 350€ 
Und Crysis2 wird aufjedenfall mit der nächsten Generation von Grafikkarten 
( GTX6xx ) skalieren da bin ich mir sicher.

@Mixxed_up
Klar wird es gut spielbar sein in Full HD aber ohne AA und mit keiner Überconfig und das bestimmt nicht mit 30 FPS in jeder Situation.


----------



## TAZ (22. Dezember 2010)

Ich freue mich auf die Semesterferien...


----------



## Sash (22. Dezember 2010)

es war schon immer so, deswegen sag ich das. das diesmal ein game rausbringen was man auf ultra auf aktuellen rechner zocken kann ist sehr unrealistisch.


----------



## Two-Face (22. Dezember 2010)

...und deshalb hat Crytek auch gesagt, dass Crysis 2 auch niedrigere Anforderungen haben wird, als Crysis 1.


----------



## Jack ONeill (22. Dezember 2010)

War es nicht sogar so das Crysis 2 eine etwas geringere Anforderung hatte im gegensatz zum Vorgänger?

Edit:
Da war ich etwas zu langsam, Two- Face war mal wieder schneller


----------



## Sash (22. Dezember 2010)

ja toll im vergleich zu....
kann man auslegen wie man will. wie gesagt, ich wette dagegen.


----------



## kleinerSchuh (22. Dezember 2010)

Crytek optimiert. Nach gegebenenfalls üblichen patches dann sogar mehr Stabilität usw. für alle. Positiv überrascht wären Spieler mit kostenlosen DLC`s, sowie Multiplayer maps.
Nvidia braucht auch so lange mit den Treibern, da sie hoffentlich was Zaubern / Downsampling.
Microsoft verbessert wahrscheinlich wie sonst immer die DirectX Routinen.

Wir Tunen fleissig unsere Systeme & dazu eventuell noch eine prise Overclocking.Dann läuft es schon. Vermutlich so:
Für die, die aktuelle Grafikbeschleuniger Ihr eigen nennen in Very High!
Hohe Auflösung. Vielleicht sogar noch flüssig in 3D, ich hoffe es zumindest.

(Ihr müsst nicht wirklich Übertakten - Undervolting, PCGH bereichtete bereits mehrfach, ist auch eine Option, und diverse Komponenten werden nicht so heiß - Lebensdauer erhaltend, bzw. wer Lüfterdrehzahlen reduzieren möchte - geräuschkulisse)Beispiel:
Bis zu 72 Watt sparen dank Undervolting - Vorschau auf PCGH 02/2010 - PC Games Hardware Print, 02/2010, Undervolting

Andere, ich - 9800GT Green gar nicht übertaktbar mein Exemplar, daher werde ich das mal im Auge behalten (Wenn auch noch skeptisch wegen der Spannungswandlern, frage mich wirklich ob eine Nortbridge darunter nicht leidet(?): Evga: Per Adapter mehr Strom für den PCI-Express-Bus - evga) mit reduzierten Schatten, etwas weniger Motion Blur, wenig Antialiasing, nicht so hohe Auflösung, dennoch wird es schon gehen.

Die würden sonst nicht so viele Exemplare verkaufen. Begehrte Spiele sind schon Aufrüstgründe. Manchmal geht es aber schlicht einfach nicht. Das ist denen bekannt.Einige Spiele besitzen daher sogar immer noch nur den Dx9 Renderpfad.Es gibt natürlich auch ausnahmen die nicht abwärtskompatibel sind so z.B. die letzten beiden 3DMarks...
Crysis war schließlich auch Microsoft Vista`s verkaufsargument. Für Dx10 sozusagen. War wohl nicht so der renner habe ich mir hier berichten lassen. Ich hoffe daher, das in Zukunft auch mit nicht Dx11 Karten, noch Spielbarkeit gegeben ist.
Ich verstehe die News bezüglich des teurer werdens von Mainboards.
Bericht: Mainboards sollen teuer werden - Update mit Gigabyte-Stellungnahme - asus, gigabyte, mainboard, msi
Was einigen klar sein sollte, das andere Hardwaresparten mit auf den Zug aufspringen könnten, das hoffe ich zumindest weniger. Ist aber denkbar, daher Weinachten sich ruhig was gönnen. Gruß


----------



## Two-Face (22. Dezember 2010)

Bei dem, was ich da bisher zu sehen bekomme, sieht das aber im Moment ganz und garnicht danach aus.

Man kann nicht von etwas ausgehen, nur weil dies früher so war, auch wenn es derzeit nicht danach aussieht.

Ziemliche Prinzip-Beurteilung, sowas geht selten gut, lach' dich aus, wenn das Spiel draußen ist.


----------



## Jack ONeill (22. Dezember 2010)

Schaut doch einfach mal hir rein da steht es noch einmal.

"Original-Artikel vom 05.03.2010: Crysis 2: Crytek spricht über Systemanforderungen und Grafikqualität
Jones gab an, dass es, dank aufwendiger Optimierungsarbeiten der letzten Jahre und der Cryengine 3, mit der allgemein bessere Performance erzielt werden könne, geringere Systemanforderungen für Crysis 2 als für den ersten Teil geben werde. Trotz des verminderten Hardware-Hungers soll Crysis 2 allerdings noch besser aussehen, so Jones "



Crysis 2: Crytek spricht über Systemanforderungen und Grafikqualität - Update: Release-Datum geleaked? - crysis 2, crytek


----------



## Sash (22. Dezember 2010)

warts ab und dann erinnere dich an meine worte.


----------



## Two-Face (22. Dezember 2010)

Bin gespannt, auf deine Ausrede diesmal, Crytek hat sich gegen dich verschworen.


----------



## stolle80 (22. Dezember 2010)

Jack ONeill schrieb:


> Schaut doch einfach mal hir rein da steht es noch einmal.
> 
> "Original-Artikel vom 05.03.2010: Crysis 2: Crytek spricht über Systemanforderungen und Grafikqualität
> Jones gab an, dass es, dank aufwendiger Optimierungsarbeiten der letzten Jahre und der Cryengine 3, mit der allgemein bessere Performance erzielt werden könne, geringere Systemanforderungen für Crysis 2 als für den ersten Teil geben werde. Trotz des verminderten Hardware-Hungers soll Crysis 2 allerdings noch besser aussehen, so Jones "
> ...


 
Ja ne ist Klar , und auf der Verkaufsverpackung von Crysis/Warhead steht:
*Grafikkarte: 256MB***
(**= Unterstützte Grafikchipsätze NVIDIA Geforce 6800GT *oder höher*; ATI Radeon 9800 Pro [Radeon X800 Pro für windows Vista *oder höher*] )

Ich bitte euch, damit kann man das nicht spielen...
Ich sage nur:  * Maximum Game*
aber abwarten  und Tee trinken


----------



## Two-Face (22. Dezember 2010)

Öhm, schon mal was von "niedrigen Einstellungen" gehört? Das sind die Systemmindestanforderungen.


----------



## Shooter (22. Dezember 2010)

Ja schön und gut.

Aber überlegt jetzt mal logisch...

Wenn man eine 500€ Karte käuft, dann geht man doch davon aus dass diese Karte mind 2 Jahre alle Spiele auf Max schaffen kann, oder? 

Das ist doch alles verarsche, wenn man jedes Jahr eine neue Grafikkarte von 500 euronen kaufen muss...... 
Ich kaufe mir doch eine 500€ Karte und kann Crysis in Full HD mit mehr als 4x AA zocken? Sowas würde ich von ner HD5850 erwarten.... aber nicht von ner Brandneuen 500€ Karte 

Das stinkt zum Himmel


----------



## Two-Face (22. Dezember 2010)

Was stinkt denn zum Himmel? Worüber regst du dich eigentlich auf?

Nur weil EIN User (der des öfteren ziemliche Halbgarheiten von sich gibt) behauptet hat, dass Crysis 2 nicht mal mit einem nagelneuen High-End-System läuft?


----------



## stolle80 (22. Dezember 2010)

Klar das lief bei mit in 1024 x 768 mit minimum Details auf einer 8800 GT 512 MB stellenweise unspielbar, mit einer 6800 GT ...no way, niemals, never 
Hier auf 2 6800 Gt Sli-->YouTube - Crysis On Nvidia 6800 GT SLIED ON 2 CARDS "ULTRA LOW CONFIG"

ob das wohl Spass macht


----------



## Two-Face (22. Dezember 2010)

*8800 GT* ist klar.  Der muss ja wohl einen ziemlichen Furz-Prozessor verbaut gehabt haben.

Komisch, bei mir läuft das Game mit meinen zwei veralteten X1950 XTX auf 1440 x 900 und maximalen Details recht gut  (>/<30fps).


----------



## Shooter (22. Dezember 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Was stinkt denn zum Himmel? Worüber regst du dich eigentlich auf?
> 
> Nur weil EIN User (der des öfteren ziemliche Halbgarheiten von sich gibt) behauptet hat, dass Crysis 2 nicht mal mit einem nagelneuen High-End-System läuft?



Ja... hast recht. 

Wir werdens ja am Release sehen.....


----------



## Two-Face (22. Dezember 2010)

Denk' doch mal logisch.

Das Spiel ist auch dazu gemacht, auf Konsolen zu laufen, und bei DER Grafik kann das allein schon aus technischen Gründen niemals einen halbwegs aktuellen Rechner überfordern - es muss ja auf Konsole auch laufen können.


----------



## Shooter (22. Dezember 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Denk' doch mal logisch.
> 
> Das Spiel ist auch dazu gemacht, auf Konsolen zu laufen, und bei DER Grafik kann das allein schon aus technischen Gründen niemals einen halbwegs aktuellen Rechner überfordern - es muss ja auf Konsole auch laufen können.



Willst du also damit andeuten, das nun jetzt auch Crysis nen Fetter Konsolenport a la CoD wird?


----------



## Two-Face (22. Dezember 2010)

Nö, wieso denn gleich vom Schlimmsten ausgehen?

Es kann einfach keine allzu hohen Systemanforderungen haben, was aber nicht heißt, dass es gleich ein kurzweiliger 08/15-Shooter wird.


----------



## stolle80 (22. Dezember 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> *8800 GT* ist klar.  Der muss ja wohl einen ziemlichen Furz-Prozessor verbaut gehabt haben.
> 
> Komisch, bei mir läuft das Game mit meinen zwei veralteten X1950 XTX auf 1440 x 900 und maximalen Details recht gut  (>/<30fps).


 
Falsch: Mit maximalen Details, das wäre dann DX 10, das können deine alten Karren doch garnicht, auserdem spiele ich das spiel schon Jahre lang und weiss wovon ich rede, was man von dir ja nicht behaupten kann,
der Prozessor war übrigens ein Opteron 185 @ 3 Ghz


----------



## Two-Face (22. Dezember 2010)

Öhm, wenn du das Spiel aber auf minimale Details stellst, hast du aber kein DX10 mehr. Und dann krieg das Spiel bei der Auflösung sogar ich mit weit über 30 fps zum Laufen.

Ich weiß offenbar zumindest, wovon ich selber rede.


----------



## Shooter (22. Dezember 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Nö, wieso denn gleich vom Schlimmsten ausgehen?
> 
> Es kann einfach keine allzu hohen Systemanforderungen haben, was aber nicht heißt, dass es gleich ein kurzweiliger 08/15-Shooter wird.



Na dann ist doch gut..... 

Und ich hau mir jetzt nen Kühles Blondes mit Cola rein


----------



## stolle80 (22. Dezember 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Denk' doch mal logisch.
> 
> Das Spiel ist auch dazu gemacht, auf Konsolen zu laufen, und bei DER Grafik kann das allein schon aus technischen Gründen niemals einen halbwegs aktuellen Rechner überfordern - es muss ja auf Konsole auch laufen können.


 
Na ob das wohl stimmt , du setzst grade eine Konsole mit Pc auf den gleichen Stand, ob das wohl richtig ist..aber ich mische mich nicht weiter ein gute Nacht Two Face 
Momment noch.. mit deinem 512 MB Vram ist der Speicher binnen Minuten spätestens im 2 Level Village voll, dann lagert der Rechner aus und du hast Diashow mit deinen Maximalen Details und 1440x 900 vergiss es !


----------



## Two-Face (22. Dezember 2010)

Mann, was ist denn heut' schon wieder für ein Tag.

Konsole: Schwächer als aktuelle Top-PCs
Spiel: Muss auch auf Konsolen laufen
Umsatz: Auf Konsolen heutzutage größer als auf PCs
Ordentliche Grafik: Kostet Geld, da hoher Programmieraufwand
PC: Muss sich nach Konsole richten.

So schwer zu verstehen?


Shooter schrieb:


> Und ich hau mir jetzt nen Kühles Blondes mit Cola rein


Aber dann bloß nicht beschweren, wenn man wieder über die nichts-vertagende Jugend von heutzutage lästert.


----------



## stolle80 (22. Dezember 2010)

schon mal was von *Parallelentwicklung* gehört bzw. gelesen  ??
Die entwickeln das Game für PS3 & X360 & PC Parallel weistdu was das bedeutet?
Die portieren das *nicht.*
Und weistdu was die Vorteile eines Pc`s sind? Gegenüber Konsolen..
Nacht Two Face


----------



## Two-Face (22. Dezember 2010)

Parallele Entwicklung nach derselben Engine, die dazu gemacht ist, auf Konsolen zu laufen, technisch betrachtet dasselbe, nur dass es die PC-Fassung ordentlicher bzw. "runder" wird, als mancher Port. Gebunden sind sie weiterhin an die Konsolen, eine drastisch bessere Grafik können sie sich es nicht erlauben, zu programmieren, die wird vielleicht sich vielleicht sichtbar aber nicht brachial von den Konsolen-Fassungen unterscheiden - aufjeden Fall nicht so, dass 5000€ Rechner notwendig wären.

Und nein weißt du, ich habe keine Ahnung was ein PC ist, kaufe mir die Dinger immer beim Media-Markt.


----------



## stolle80 (22. Dezember 2010)

Genau...ein Vorteil des Pc ist, ich kann für 5000€ aufrüsten, und Crytek wäre nicht Crytek wenn Crysis 2 mit heutiger Hardware auf maximum laufen würde


----------



## Gast12307 (22. Dezember 2010)

Ich gebe jetzt auch mal meinen Senf dazu:
Die Entwickler können mit der CryTek 3 Engine wie Stolle80 schon sagte, für mehrere Plattformen gleichzeitig entwickeln, optiemiern und dann schon in der Sandbox ausprobieren und bestimmt noch mehr, ich habe auch so einen Trailer von Crysis 2 auf DVD, welcher die CryTek 3 Engine auch präsentiert, es gibt für Pc oder die Konsolen jeweils verschiedene Vorteile und damit auch verschiedene Nachteile. Am Ende kann dann jeder selber entscheiden für welche Platform/en er das Spiel kauft und ob man es sich überhaupt kauft (werden wohl die meisten hier im Forum tun )

greez bel_gen_14


----------



## Two-Face (22. Dezember 2010)

...und hat einer von euch irgendwo so eine bahnbrechende Grafik gesehen, die einen 5000€-PC auslasten würde?

Mann, die müssen für Konsolen mitentwickeln, aufwändige Grafik kostet Geld, der PC wirft nicht mehr so viel Geld ab, da hilft es auch nicht, wenn man in der Vergangenheit mal 2 Grafikkracher rausgebracht hat - übrigens, hallo, Far Cry und Crysis waren PC-only-Games, da musste man nicht für schwachbrüstige Konsolen mitentwickeln.

Das scheint wohl jeder zu vergessen....


----------



## Sash (22. Dezember 2010)

crytek entwickelt in erster linie nur für den pc, wegen umsatz wird das aber auch für konsolen rauskommen. aber two face, glaub was du willst.


----------



## Two-Face (22. Dezember 2010)

Was ist für dich bitte in erster Linie? 

Trailer und Videos nur von der Konsole?

Wenn die Grafik für PC wirklich so genial wäre, dass wieder ein Highest-End-System notwendig wäre, wie hier behauptet, dann hätte man davon sicher schon mehr gesehen (bei Far Cry und Crysis wurde da ja auch jede Menge Material gezeigt). Wenn das Spiel aber bei einer solchen Grafik 500€ Grafikkarten zum Frühstück verschlingt, dann ist das für mich nicht gute Grafik sondern schlampige Programmierung. 

Und zum tausendsten Mal, sogar Crytek selber hat gesagt, dass Crysis 2 kein derartiger Ressourcen-Fresser wie Crysis 1 wird.^^

Anscheinend können sich manche von ihrem Gewohnheitsdenken einfach nicht trennen.


----------



## Rizzard (23. Dezember 2010)

Two-Face hat im Prinzip schon Recht.

Crysis 2 wird wohl nicht das Spiel werden, was soviele hier erwarten. Es wird ein Multiplattformtitel, welches den PC jedoch ziemlich ausreizen wird.

Allerdings sollte man nicht solche Grafikrevolutionen wie beim ersten Teil erwarten.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (26. Dezember 2010)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Two-Face hat im Prinzip schon Recht.
> 
> Crysis 2 wird wohl nicht das Spiel werden, was soviele hier erwarten. Es wird ein Multiplattformtitel, welches den PC jedoch ziemlich ausreizen wird.
> 
> Allerdings sollte man nicht solche Grafikrevolutionen wie beim ersten Teil erwarten.



Es würde ja reichen wenn das Spiel wenigstens etwas besser ist...bzw DX11 und Tesselation etc nutzt...dann anständig läuft...dann wären denke ich alle zufrieden. Mir eingenommen.


----------



## Milkyway (26. Dezember 2010)

Ich kann Two-Face nur zustimmen. Ich erhoffe mir zwar was anderes, aber gegen die Uber-grafik spricht zZ sehr viel. Was mich v.a. stört, ist das es eigentlich nur Videos von den Konsolen Fassungen gibt?! Ich find die Grafik einfach schlechter als die der Cryengine 2.. es mag zwar Stimmiger aussehen, aber z.b. das Auto was in dem geposteten Trailer weggeschoben wird find ich mal so hässlich?!

Ich habs schon vor mehreren Monaten vorbestellt (Als es noch hieß es kommt dieses Jahr..) Mitlerweile freu ich mich schon garnicht mehr so drauf


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (29. Dezember 2010)

Milkyway schrieb:


> Ich kann Two-Face nur zustimmen. Ich erhoffe mir zwar was anderes, aber gegen die Uber-grafik spricht zZ sehr viel. Was mich v.a. stört, ist das es eigentlich nur Videos von den Konsolen Fassungen gibt?! Ich find die Grafik einfach schlechter als die der Cryengine 2.. es mag zwar Stimmiger aussehen, aber z.b. das Auto was in dem geposteten Trailer weggeschoben wird find ich mal so hässlich?!
> 
> Ich habs schon vor mehreren Monaten vorbestellt (Als es noch hieß es kommt dieses Jahr..) Mitlerweile freu ich mich schon garnicht mehr so drauf



Wenn du es aber erstmal in der Hand hast wirst du dich schon noch freuen...


----------



## STSLeon (29. Dezember 2010)

Das Spiel wird wieder tot geredet. Auf Crysis 1 hatte ich nach 1000000 Screenshots Updates keine Lust mehr, jetzt geht das ganze auch bei Crysis 2 los.


----------



## Zyanoses (29. Dezember 2010)

ob des auch wieder so ein hardware fressendes Monster wird naja mall abwarten


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (29. Dezember 2010)

Soll es ja diesmal nicht werden....


----------



## Sash (29. Dezember 2010)

wird es aber...


----------



## Rizzard (29. Dezember 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> wird es aber...



Kann man wo nachlesen?


----------



## sirwuffi (31. Dezember 2010)

naja weniger leistung als der vorgänger wird es ncht brauchen, und dass reicht ja schon um als ressourcen fresser zu gelten


----------

